# Dolphin G



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

has anyone any pictures or info on the coaster DOLPHIN G, RYE SHIPPING 1970 ish ? (Hippy)


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Have just tried typing Dolphin G into Google.....Interesting!!! (EEK)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Built as Martinistad - 1957
*Dolphin G - 1971*
Dolphin City - 1974
Hoo Tern - 1974
River Taw - 1976

According to Lloyds, her continued existence is in doubt!

The following link shows a page which possibly shows her as Martinistad. (Thumb) 

http://80.126.138.173/forum/verkiezing/


----------



## Oz. (Sep 6, 2005)

Well Coastie, ships always have vibrations !!


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here the Dolphin G;was sunken off in 1984 as a reef in the Caribbean,after being sold with bottom dammage in 1979.


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks Gulpers & Ruud
she was dodgy when i was on her left her in Montrose Scotland, how she made it to the caribean makes one wonder. got set on ship from pub (Star & Garter) in Gt Yarmouth while on beach me and irish AB, she was in a mess, first job me and Pat(Irish AB) set about cleaning our accomadation, captain passed strange comment "glad to see crew cleaning up" as said she was a mess. lost Captains car loading it on board prior to sailing, it ended up in the river ayre with all his wifes belongings in the boot? ANOTHER STORY?? (Hippy)


----------

